# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  La distribution de la presse papier au bord du naufrage.

## Snowki

Cet article du dernier numéro m"interroge. Comment peut-on nous lecteurs vous aider dans cette galère qui vous touche actuellement?  ::unsure:: 

A titre personnel ça fait plus de dix ans que je n’achète presque plus de magazines ou de journaux, par manque de place, par un usage presque exclusif des contenus numériques. Et aussi parce que ceux que je cherche ne sont pas distribués par le seul marchand de journaux près de chez moi.

 D'où mon soutien enthousiaste lorsque vous avez créée le site canard pc: pouvoir vous lire sur le net était quelque chose que je souhaitais depuis longtemps. ::lol:: 

Mais comment aller plus loin pour vous soutenir? :;):

----------


## ERISS

A propos du contrôle des médias, lire aussi le dernier CQFD, il y a un article sur Moustic (Canal+), ses affres contre le CSA et l'extrème-droite qui se cache derrière.

Le sujet:
Le papier c'est rentable. Ce qu'il y a c'est que l'état subventionne les magasines libéraux (qui chialent contre les assistés) et mets des bâtons dans les roues des autres.

----------


## atalargo

Question à la con de ma part, est-ce que vous êtes ponctionnés de la même façon sur les abonnements (l'envoie des abonnements) ou pas? En clair, est-ce eux qui s'en occupent aussi ou est-ce pour vous plus avatageux à ce niveau là aussi de passer par un abonnement?

----------


## Seymos

> A propos du contrôle des médias, lire aussi le dernier CQFD, il y a un article sur Moustic (Canal+), ses affres contre le CSA et l'extrème-droite qui se cache derrière.
> 
> Le sujet:
> Le papier c'est rentable. Ce qu'il y a c'est que l'état subventionne les magasines libéraux (qui chialent contre les assistés) et mets des bâtons dans les roues des autres.




L'humanité, Alternatives économiques, Causette, Manières de voir. 

La presse libérale, allégorie.

----------


## barbour

canard pc est determine a survivre, nul doute que ses lecteurs et ses abonnes le sont tout autant, hors de question de voir le mag disparaitre

----------


## Netsabes

Il est bizarre ce tableau. Les chiffres du ministère de la culture sont là : http://www.culturecommunication.gouv...-aides-en-2015

En résumé : ils sont bien plus élevés, et le top 10 c'est Aujourd'hui en France, Libé, Le Fig, Le Monde, La Croix, Ouest France, L'huma, La Dépêche du Midi, les Échos et Le Progrès (tous ceux là avec au moins un million, parfois bien plus)
Causette se retrouve à la 64e place, AlterEco à la 66e, Manière de voir à la 122e.

----------


## atalargo

> Il est bizarre ce tableau. Les chiffres du ministère de la culture sont là : http://www.culturecommunication.gouv...-aides-en-2015
> 
> En résumé : ils sont bien plus élevés, et le top 10 c'est Aujourd'hui en France, Libé, Le Fig, Le Monde, La Croix, Ouest France, L'huma, La Dépêche du Midi, les Échos et Le Progrès (tous ceux là avec au moins un million, parfois bien plus)
> Causette se retrouve à la 64e place, AlterEco à la 66e, Manière de voir à la 122e.


J'ai tilté comme toi, mais en fait le tableau au dessus, c'est le classement de l'aide par exemplaire,  colonne K du tableau téléchargeable sur le site du gouvernement, et par défaut sur ce tableau du site du gouvernement (qui donne 64ème place pour Causette par example, c'est la somme totale).

Donc les 2 ont l'air vrai, mais on en fait dire ce que l'on veut. Car il serait intéressant de savoir le nombre d'exemplaire édités au total, le nombre d'exemplaire vendus réellement (car pour avoir bosser dans un media papier -un gros bien pourri- il y a énormément de détruis, c'est impressionnant), le nombre de pages total et le ombre de page de pub (donc déjà payés par une autre entreprise privés)
Et là on pourrait faire des comparaisons valables.

Beau Barbu

----------


## Haraban

Je profite du sujet de Snowki pour demander si Presstalis s'occupe également de la distribution chez les particuliers, via les abonnements?

----------


## Seymos

> Il est bizarre ce tableau. Les chiffres du ministère de la culture sont là : http://www.culturecommunication.gouv...-aides-en-2015
> 
> En résumé : ils sont bien plus élevés, et le top 10 c'est Aujourd'hui en France, Libé, Le Fig, Le Monde, La Croix, Ouest France, L'huma, La Dépêche du Midi, les Échos et Le Progrès (tous ceux là avec au moins un million, parfois bien plus)
> Causette se retrouve à la 64e place, AlterEco à la 66e, Manière de voir à la 122e.


Y a une donnée d'entrée du tableau qui t'a échappé. C'est l'aide rapportée au tirage qui est présenté ici et pas le montant brut.

Édit : grillé.

----------


## Jaycie

Je sais pas comment on peut comparer, même au niveau du tirage, L'huma (quotidien) et Alternatives économiques (mensuel).

----------


## Valenco

> Question à la con de ma part, est-ce que vous êtes ponctionnés de la même façon sur les abonnements (l'envoie des abonnements) ou pas? En clair, est-ce eux qui s'en occupent aussi ou est-ce pour vous plus avatageux à ce niveau là aussi de passer par un abonnement?


Je plussoie cette question. Il y a quelques mois, je me suis abonné à la version numérique de CPC. Je préfère le papier mais je ne l'achetais en kiosque que de manière irrégulière, du coup je manquais des articles qui pouvaient m’intéresser. Cela dit, ça m’intéresse de savoir ce qui est le plus avantageux financièrement parlant pour le journal.

----------


## Seymos

> Je sais pas comment on peut comparer, même au niveau du tirage, L'huma (quotidien) et Alternatives économiques (mensuel).


Ça donne tout simplement une idée des aides de l'état rapportées au prix du numéro. 

Ça permet de relativiser le montant brut des aides qui n'a pas de sens si on compare un quotidien qui tire à 200000 exemplaires par jour et un mensuel qui tire 50000 par mois.

----------


## Borh

Ce qui va peut-être sauver CPC, c'est le nouveau site. Je ne me suis jamais abonné à Canard PC papier, mais j'ai soutenu la campagne de crowfunding et je renouvellerai mon abonnement. 
Au delà des formules creuses, type "il faut vivre avec son temps", le numérique on le voit, est le seul moyen d'être indépendant, de ne plus dépendre des "gros" qui dirigent la distribution. 

J'espère que CPC Hardware aura la possibilité de trouver une solution.

----------


## LargePate

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut (m')expliquer clairement le rôle de Presstalis et en quoi celui-ci lui donne une position dominante telle qu'il peut ponctionner l'argent des ventes de journaux ? Est-ce que presstalis imprime ? Distribue ? Collecte les recettes ? Une fois un magazine terminé quel est son parcourt jusqu'à la vente / destruction ? Quel est le parcourt de l'argent de la vente ?

Merci !

----------


## Jaycie

> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut (m')expliquer clairement le rôle de Presstalis et en quoi celui-ci lui donne une position dominante telle qu'il peut ponctionner l'argent des ventes de journaux ? Est-ce que presstalis imprime ? Distribue ? Collecte les recettes ? Une fois un magazine terminé quel est son parcourt jusqu'à la vente / destruction ? Quel est le parcourt de l'argent de la vente ?
> 
> Merci !


C'est le distributeur principal vers les points de vente.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça donne tout simplement une idée des aides de l'état rapportées au prix du numéro. 
> 
> Ça permet de relativiser le montant brut des aides qui n'a pas de sens si on compare un quotidien qui tire à 200000 exemplaires par jour et un mensuel qui tire 50000 par mois.


je voies absolument pas le prix du numéro sur ton graphique. Parce que suivant les données ici ça fait en gros 15% du prix de vente pour l'huma et 4% pour Alternatives économiques.

J'ai rien à dire sur les chiffres, ils sont sans doute bon. Leur exploitation par contre...Je peux faire dire exactement l'inverse au graphique en fait : pour que survivre une presse "de gauche" il faut l'aider vu qu'elle se vend pas. Cela conserve le pluralisme des opinions dans la presse.

----------


## Seymos

> C'est le distributeur principal vers les points de vente.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> je voies absolument pas le prix du numéro sur ton graphique. Parce que suivant les données ici ça fait en gros 15% du prix de vente pour l'huma et 4% pour Alternatives économiques.
> 
> J'ai rien à dire sur les chiffres, ils sont sans doute bon. Leur exploitation par contre...Je peux faire dire exactement l'inverse au graphique en fait : pour que survivre une presse "de gauche" il faut l'aider vu qu'elle se vend pas. Cela conserve le pluralisme des opinions dans la presse.


Exactement. Relis à quoi répondait mon premier post.

----------


## Nono

> C'est le distributeur principal vers les points de vente.


Donc, admettons que de manière totalement utopique tout le monde s'abonne. Cela signifie que Canard PC pourrait gentiment dire au revoir à Presstalis ?

En tout cas, je pense que Canard PC a bien fait de lancer un Kickstarter pour développer une version web. Cela fait un argument de plus pour donner envie de s'abonner.

----------


## Sylla

L'article d'Ivan fait froid dans le dos...même si jusque-là, Canard PC (pour ne parler que de lui) a toujours réussi à s'adapter pour survivre et se développer, en passant par plus ou moins de sacrifices au fil des années.

Je suis rassuré sur la volonté de la rédac et sur sa capacité à trouver des idées, mais encore faut-il que le cadre global leur permette de se réaliser et de fonctionner car la situation générale sur laquelle CPC tout seul ne peut pas grand-chose est très inquiétante..

----------


## Jaycie

> Donc, admettons que de manière totalement utopique tout le monde s'abonne. Cela signifie que Canard PC pourrait gentiment dire au revoir à Presstalis ?
> 
> En tout cas, je pense que Canard PC a bien fait de lancer un Kickstarter pour développer une version web. Cela fait un argument de plus pour donner envie de s'abonner.


Je crois qu'Ivan avait dit que c'était pas non plus super que tout le monde s'abonne (en plus d'être utopique  ::P:  )

----------


## Seymos

> Je crois qu'Ivan avait dit que c'était pas non plus super que tout le monde s'abonne (en plus d'être utopique  )


Si tu n'es distribué que par abonnement, y a peu de chances que tu parviennes à élargir le cercle de ton public.

----------


## Grouiiik

Et même si Canard PC peut peut-être s’en sortir mieux que les autres, les-dits autres sont en danger de mort.

----------


## ERISS

> La presse libérale, allégorie.


En effet je me suis avancé trop loin dans mon "bâton dans tous les autres". J'ai pris des cas pour une généralité. Par contre la liste continue.

Des infos ici aussi: http://www.acrimed.org/Lire-Editocra...-trente-ans-de



> L’auteur ne se prononce pas sur l’avenir qu’il conviendrait de réserver à ces aides à la presse. En revanche, il dénonce, avec une particulière et indispensable virulence, la presse qui « dans le même temps qu’elle ensevelit l’État sous une avalanche d’exhortations à mieux maîtriser ses dépenses, (…) se gave de subventions étatiques », dont l’efficacité n’a jamais été prouvée. Cette même presse, qui ne tarit pas d’éloges sur les rapports de la Cour des comptes quand ils dénoncent les gaspillages de l’argent public, détourne les yeux quand ils mettent en cause la gabegie des aides à la presse.
> C’est cette hypocrisie – que nous avions évoquée dans le cas particulier du Point - qui fait l’objet des cinq premiers chapitres.


Et Libération ça fait un moment que c'est devenu libéral.

----------


## Seymos

> En effet je me suis avancé trop loin dans mon "bâton dans tous les autres". J'ai pris des cas pour une généralité. Par contre la liste continue.
> 
> Des infos ici aussi: http://www.acrimed.org/Lire-Editocra...-trente-ans-de
> 
> 
> Et Libération ça fait un moment que c'est devenu libéral.


Du coup on ne pourrait plus critiquer l'Etat sous prétexte qu'on reçoit des subventions ? On va devoir fermer un paquet d'associations qui reçoivent des subventions et qui pourtant non seulement sont très critiques de l'action de l'Etat mais en plus agissent de manière illégale. 

C'est pas justement un des avantages des subventions que de n'être pas liées à une ligne politique, et justement de favoriser la liberté d'opinion a contrario d'une presse entièrement libéralisée qui serait du coup aux ordres des groupes qui la possède ?

----------


## znokiss

> Et Libération ça fait un moment que c'est devenu libéral.


Libé qui devient libé  ::o:

----------


## Cedski

Ah ouais j'ai lu l'article d'Ivan, c'est totalement hallucinant.....  ::mellow::

----------


## znokiss

Pareil...

Je connais 2-3 journaux plutôt militants et pas grand public, qui sont distribués par des collectifs dans toute la France (ils reçoivent un pack de magazines et les distribuent dans des boutiques, des kioskes, sur des salons...), genre la revue S!lence...
Actuellement, ça reste le fait de quelques bénévoles, généralement des gauchistes à cheveux long. Mais en lisant l'article, là, je me dis que ça risque de se répandre de plus en plus.

----------


## Flad

> Mais en lisant l'article, là, je me dis que ça risque de se répandre de plus en plus.


Les gauchistes à cheveux longs ? Beurk !
:con:

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'ai lu l'article hier soir ! Eh ben ça fait bien flipper effectivement !

Après ça doit demander une telle organisation d'envoyer tous les journaux dans les kiosques en 1 jour, que je vois pas comment on peut remplacer ça, même pour Canard PC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tous les abonnés s'unissent pour monter chacun un kiosque bénévole chez eux.
Et pour un CPC acheté là-bas = une bière offerte.  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Avec un sous-bock du Kickstarter en bonus. 
 ::siffle::

----------


## Seymos

> Avec un sous-bock du Kickstarter en bonus.


Les vrais ont un sous-bock dédicacé  :Cigare:

----------


## ssgmaster

J'attendais d'être pépère ce week end pour lire le mag mais du coup j'ai sauté sur l'article pour en savoir plus.
Canard PC pourra (je pense) toujours s'en sortir quitte à arrêter le papier mais cette situation est assez moche pour tous les petits journaux qui sont déjà sur la corde raide.

En tout cas je suis fan depuis que je me suis abonnée l'année dernière (papier et web), vous aurez mon soutiens même si faut repasser par Kickstarter  :;):  .

----------


## Praetor

Si vous avez besoin de capitaux pour réinventer un groupe de presse je ne serais pas contre une petite souscription :neperdpaslenord:  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

> Du coup on ne pourrait plus critiquer l'Etat sous prétexte qu'on reçoit des subventions ? On va devoir fermer un paquet d'associations qui reçoivent des subventions et qui pourtant non seulement sont très critiques de l'action de l'Etat mais en plus agissent de manière illégale. 
> 
> C'est pas justement un des avantages des subventions que de n'être pas liées à une ligne politique, et justement de favoriser la liberté d'opinion a contrario d'une presse entièrement libéralisée qui serait du coup aux ordres des groupes qui la possède ?


C'est moi ou c'est quand même ultra hypocrite ? Il ne s'agit pas seulement de critiquer l'état, mais bien de critiquer l'état sur un point précis quand c'est au bénéfice des autres, et fermer son clapet quand c'est à son propre bénéfice. Genre "Cessez de donner de l'argent à ces assistés (mais continuez de nous en donner à nous, oui) !"

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Si, si ... c'est même très hypocrite. mais bon, la presse commence à elle-même ne plus pouvoir faire de nouvelles nouvelles formules -les titres ne font déjà plus que 3 ou 4 lettres, impossible d'encore les raccourcir !- et donc passe petit à petit à ses propres licenciements/départs volontaires. (l'Obs l'an dernier, les Inrocks bientôt ...)

"C'est pas justement un des avantages des subventions que de n'être pas liées à une ligne politique, et justement de favoriser la liberté d'opinion a contrario d'une presse entièrement libéralisée qui serait du coup aux ordres des groupes qui la possède ?"

Je crois que c'est très naïf de penser ça étant donné que -un peu comme c'est raconté dans le cadre de la coopérative où le vote des gros éditeurs l'emporte dans l'article d'Ivan- on peut prendre une décision politique qui a l'air d'être égalitaire (parce que c'est la même pour tous) mais qui de fait avantage/désavantage les uns et les autres en fonction de leurs structures.
Par exemple les aides agricoles : elles vont quand même plutôt aux énormes exploitations à logiques industrielles plutôt qu'aux paysans. Et c'est logique puisqu'on est dans une logique politique/économique qui veut des énormes exploitations industrielles.
Ou encore quand les contrats aidés sont coupés subitement, même si ça concerne tout le pays également, ça affecte évidemment bien plus les associations qui y ont recourt plutôt que les boîtes qui ont des stagiaires à longueur d'années.

la raison pour laquelle des journaux critiques reçoivent des subventions tient probablement moins à la volonté politique d'assurer la pluralité qu'à des questions constitutionnelles qui feraient vraiment tache sur le CV d'un gouvernement de démocrates-modérés-bienveillants-quifontbarrage.
Donc on donne beaucoup d'argent à Dassault et Lagardère qui ont plein plein de titres, un petit peu à tout le reste, c'est quand même le plus raisonnable, faute d'être exemplaire, démocratiquement parlant et en plus le règne _d'une presse entièrement libéralisée qui serait du coup aux ordres des groupes qui la possède_  reste observable.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Gros +1 à ton message.

Pour le reste, je suis impatient de voir les solutions envisagées par CPC. Perso étant abonné, j'espère avoir toujours mon exemplaire papier. En "tout numérique", c'est certain que je ne lirais plus CPC. J'aime pas lire sur l'écran, je préfère le papier, et lire quelques pages le soir dans mon lit, peinard avant d'éteindre, c'est ce que j'adore avec le journal papier.

----------


## Akodo

> Gros +1 à ton message.
> 
> Pour le reste, je suis impatient de voir les solutions envisagées par CPC. Perso étant abonné, j'espère avoir toujours mon exemplaire papier. En "tout numérique", c'est certain que je ne lirais plus CPC. J'aime pas lire sur l'écran, je préfère le papier, et lire quelques pages le soir dans mon lit, peinard avant d'éteindre, c'est ce que j'adore avec le journal papier.



Idem, abonné, je ne consulte jamais le site web...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Idem, abonné, je ne consulte jamais le site web...


Pas mieux (bon, le fait que le site -pas le forum  ::ninja::  - Canard PC soit bloqué au taf n'aide pas... )

----------


## zifox

Même question que les autres canards: est ce que les abonnements sont distribués par le même prestataire ?

----------


## Croaker

Ivan a répondu que non sur Twitter (c'est La Poste qui distribue les abos).





(Le twit indique aussi que CPC passe depuis le dernier numéro par les MLP, ce qui ne change pas grand chose au problème de la filière).

----------


## zifox

Du coup, ça me rassure, ça veut dire que sur la partie abonnement vous ne vous faites pas assassiner.

Je ne pensais pas que les frais de distribution étaient aussi élevés. J'achetais encore les CPC hardware en kiosque ne les prenant pas systématiquement, mais je pense que je vais basculer sur un abonnement.
Je serai d'ailleurs curieux de savoir: sur un mag en kiosque, vous percevez deux tiers de la vente. Sur un abonnement, j'espère que les frais d'envoi ne sont pas si élevés et que vous touchez plus ?




> (Le twit indique aussi que CPC passe depuis le dernier numéro par les MLP, ce qui ne change pas grand chose au problème de la filière).


Le "problème de la filière", j'ai bien l'impression que c'est une très mauvaise gestion par des dirigeants sans aucune initiative. Les mecs n'ont rien fait pour s'adapter aux changement des lecteurs, et ont attendu que ça pète.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si ma mémoire ne me trahit pas, les abonnements rapportent plus de flouze au canard - mais les kiosques sont indispensables pour assurer la visibilité.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Le "problème de la filière", j'ai bien l'impression que c'est une très mauvaise gestion par des dirigeants sans aucune initiative. Les mecs n'ont rien fait pour s'adapter aux changement des lecteurs, et ont attendu que ça pète.


Les "mecs" qui ? Le distributeur ? Lui il s'adapte pas aux lecteurs, il distribue juste dans les kiosques ! Il s'en cogne que les lecteurs changent ou pas. C'est aux journaux de s'adapter.

Le soucis si j'ai bien compris, c'est que la presse quotidienne perd des lecteurs, mais que ses frais de distributions, eux, n'ont pas changé (tous les jours faut distribuer X numéros dans les kiosques). Or, c'est le distributeur qui assume ces frais, contre paiement en pourcentage des journaux distribués.
Mais moins de journaux vendus, moins de recette pour le distributeur, alors que ses frais ne changent pas (ou peu).

Pour combler ça ils ont décidé de prendre un % plus grand des journaux distribués, mais malheureusement ils l'appliquent à tous les journaux & magazines (alors qu'évidemment les mensuels et bi-mensuels demandent moins de frais de distributions que les quotidiens).
C'est ce qui met en péril les magazines un peu justes niveaux trésorerie.

Le soucis c'est le mode de financement du distributeur. Un % sur le prix des journaux distribués parait plutôt juste, mais il faut le mettre au bon niveau pour que chacun puisse s'y retrouver.

----------


## Croaker

C'est deux fois par jour les livraisons, grâce à un quotidien particulier qui paraît l'après-midi.

Dans l'idée, ça semble pas idiot que livrer les hebdos et bimensuels que deux fois dans la semaine. 
La question c'est de quoi vont vivre les gars qui faisaient ça deux fois par jour et est-ce qu'on va trouver des gens pour livrer dans la campagne ?

----------


## zifox

> Les "mecs" qui ? Le distributeur ? Lui il s'adapte pas aux lecteurs, il distribue juste dans les kiosques ! Il s'en cogne que les lecteurs changent ou pas. C'est aux journaux de s'adapter.
> 
> *Le soucis si j'ai bien compris, c'est que la presse quotidienne perd des lecteurs, mais que ses frais de distributions, eux, n'ont pas changé (tous les jours faut distribuer X numéros dans les kiosques). Or, c'est le distributeur qui assume ces frais, contre paiement en pourcentage des journaux distribués.
> Mais moins de journaux vendus, moins de recette pour le distributeur, alors que ses frais ne changent pas (ou peu).*
> 
> Pour combler ça ils ont décidé de prendre un % plus grand des journaux distribués, mais malheureusement ils l'appliquent à tous les journaux & magazines (alors qu'évidemment les mensuels et bi-mensuels demandent moins de frais de distributions que les quotidiens).
> C'est ce qui met en péril les magazines un peu justes niveaux trésorerie.
> 
> Le soucis c'est le mode de financement du distributeur. Un % sur le prix des journaux distribués parait plutôt juste, mais il faut le mettre au bon niveau pour que chacun puisse s'y retrouver.


C'est ce que j'appelle s'adapter. S'adapter à la baisse des ventes papier, être capable de changer avec les habitudes des gens.

C'est justement parce qu'ils ont l'air de se cogner des lecteurs qu'ils se sont mis dans la merde. Les journaux s'adaptent plus ou moins (CPC l'a très bien fait en arrivant à fidéliser le lectorat), toute la chaîne doit le faire, y compris les kiosques. C'est trop facile de rejeter la faute sur les autres.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Les ventes des éditeurs membres de la coopérative de distribution de la presse, en grande difficulté financière, vont être taxées chaque mois à hauteur de 2,25% jusqu'en juin 2022, pour tenter de sauver un système au bord du gouffre.


Voilà voilà. Vive la France comme j'ai envie de dire.

----------


## znokiss

> Voilà voilà. Vive la France comme j'ai envie de dire.


J'ai lu ton post un peu vite avec des "n" à la place des "m".

----------


## Pifou

> un peu comme c'est raconté dans le cadre de la coopérative où le vote des gros éditeurs l'emporte dans l'article d'Ivan


Si on en croit Wikipedia, à la base, la distribution appartient à quelques éditeurs, à laquelle peuvent venir se greffer n'importe quel magazine/journal (loi Bichet).
Presstalis dépend en outre du "Syndicat général du livre et de la communication écrite" qui a pouvoir de blocage.

Pour la répartition, ça donne ça :



> Conformément à l'esprit de la loi Bichet, Presstalis, née de la réorganisation des NMPP en 2009, est, jusqu'en 2011 une SARL détenue à 51 % par les éditeurs de presse, regroupés en deux coopératives ; et à 49 % par Hachette SA, propriété de Lagardère SCA, qui eut longtemps un rôle d'opérateur.
> 
> Depuis le 1er juillet 2011, Presstalis est devenue une société par actions simplifiée (SAS). Lagardère SCA ayant cédé ses parts pour un euro symbolique, le capital de 16 millions d'euros est désormais réparti entre :
> 
>     une coopérative des magazines (75 %)
>     une autre coopérative représentant les quotidiens (25 %).
> 
> Presstalis distribue 75 % de la presse en France. Les pertes annoncées par Presstalis pour 2011 sont de 15 millions d'euros. Face à la crise de la presse quotidienne française, l'État français distribue des aides à la presse qui s'élèvent en 2012 à 250 millions d'euros pour Presstalis, destinées notamment à sa restructuration (il s'agit de faire partir 1 200 personnes sur un total de 2 500).


A en croire Wikipedia, ce ne sont pas les organes de presse qui profitent directement des subventions.

----------


## Exureris

Sachant que les 2.25% braqués le seront sur les 2 plateformes. Donc pas échappatoires. Je songeais à reprendre un abonnement à CPC, ce coup de poignard dans le dos que vous recevez va me motiver à passer à l'acte pour vous aider.  :;):

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> C'est ce que j'appelle s'adapter. S'adapter à la baisse des ventes papier, être capable de changer avec les habitudes des gens.
> 
> C'est justement parce qu'ils ont l'air de se cogner des lecteurs qu'ils se sont mis dans la merde. Les journaux s'adaptent plus ou moins (CPC l'a très bien fait en arrivant à fidéliser le lectorat), toute la chaîne doit le faire, y compris les kiosques. C'est trop facile de rejeter la faute sur les autres.


Bah j'ai bien compris, mais je ne vois pas en quoi le "distributeur" peut y faire quelque chose, pour le coup !
C'est aux journaux de réagir ! Comme CPC l'a fait oui, en fidélisant et surtout en ne mégotant pas sur la qualité du titre.

Les kiosques peuvent réagir en vendant autre chose, par exemple, mais le distributeur lui, il est lié à ce qu'il distribue... C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'ils sont en coopérative.

----------


## ERISS

Je pense pas que ce soit une crise technologique en tant que telle, mais plutôt une crise économique générale, et surtout une crise du logement!
Si j'achète moins de bouquins, magasines, jeux-de-plateau, c'est parceque j'ai moins de place pour les stocker (T1 avec cave ravagée, bagnole sans parking perso donc détruite par la police) et me font craindre les déménagements futurs inévitables.
L'idéal du confort sédentaire, à 33 ans t'es proprio de ton pavillon 8 pièces avec caves piscine et parkings, s'applique à de moins en moins de gens...

----------


## zifox

> Bah j'ai bien compris, mais je ne vois pas en quoi le "distributeur" peut y faire quelque chose, pour le coup !
> C'est aux journaux de réagir ! Comme CPC l'a fait oui, en fidélisant et surtout en ne mégotant pas sur la qualité du titre.
> 
> Les kiosques peuvent réagir en vendant autre chose, par exemple, mais le distributeur lui, il est lié à ce qu'il distribue... C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'ils sont en coopérative.


Si justement, de mon point de vue, le distributeur doit adapter son réseau par rapport à sa charge, tout comme n'importe quelle entreprise doit s'adapter à sa charge de travail. C'est trop facile de dire "on coule à cause des charges, notre réseau bla bla bla", sans avoir cherché de solutions alternatives pour diminuer les coûts.

La chute de Presstalis, ça donne vraiment l'impression que les instances dirigeantes ont eu la politique de l'autruche, on ignoré les modifications du marché, et aujourd'hui s'en lavent les mains. C'est carrément pas normal que ça coûte moins cher d'envoyer un mag dans ma boite aux lettres que de l'acheminer chez mon libraire.

La vente de journaux magazines, c'est l'affaire de toute la chaîne: l'éditeur, du distributeur, et du point de vente. A chacun de ces trois acteurs de s'assurer de la pérennité du système. 
Les kiosques doivent mettre en avant les produits. Inciter les gens à acheter à lire plutôt que d'acheter des clopes ou des tickets de loto.
Les distributeurs doivent trouver des moyens plus rentables de distribuer.
Les éditeurs doivent fidéliser la clientèle.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> La chute de Presstalis, ça donne vraiment l'impression que les instances dirigeantes ont eu la politique de l'autruche, on ignoré les modifications du marché, et aujourd'hui s'en lavent les mains.


Les "instances dirigeantes" comme tu dis sont aussi les éditeurs de journaux ! Donc "adapter" le réseau c'est aussi avoir moins de lecteurs...

Et ils ne s'en lavent pas les mains, puisqu'ils cherchent des solutions. Simplement ces solutions ne conviennent pas à tout le monde (et surtout pas aux petits magazines).

Je sais bien qu'on est sur un forum hein, mais le "yaka" c'est un peu facile. Et ce n'est pas parce que la "solution" choisie ne convient pas à CPC que c'en est forcément une mauvaise. On n'a pas tous les éléments en main pour juger le fond.




> C'est carrément pas normal que ça coûte moins cher d'envoyer un mag dans ma boite aux lettres que de l'acheminer chez mon libraire.


Qu'est-ce que tu en sais que ça coûte moins cher ? La Poste a aussi des subventions publiques justement pour faire ce travail d'acheminement hein. Sinon tu paierais ton courrier 5x plus cher.

----------


## Dandu

> Si justement, de mon point de vue, le distributeur doit adapter son réseau par rapport à sa charge, tout comme n'importe quelle entreprise doit s'adapter à sa charge de travail. C'est trop facile de dire "on coule à cause des charges, notre réseau bla bla bla", sans avoir cherché de solutions alternatives pour diminuer les coûts.
> 
> La chute de Presstalis, ça donne vraiment l'impression que les instances dirigeantes ont eu la politique de l'autruche, on ignoré les modifications du marché, et aujourd'hui s'en lavent les mains. *C'est carrément pas normal que ça coûte moins cher d'envoyer un mag dans ma boite aux lettres que de l'acheminer chez mon libraire.*
> 
> La vente de journaux magazines, c'est l'affaire de toute la chaîne: l'éditeur, du distributeur, et du point de vente. A chacun de ces trois acteurs de s'assurer de la pérennité du système. 
> Les kiosques doivent mettre en avant les produits. Inciter les gens à acheter à lire plutôt que d'acheter des clopes ou des tickets de loto.
> Les distributeurs doivent trouver des moyens plus rentables de distribuer.
> Les éditeurs doivent fidéliser la clientèle.


C'est quand même un peu plus compliqué que ça. Déjà, la Poste, elle doit pas faire revenir le magazine quand personne l'a acheté.

----------


## Cartben

Bonsoir,

J'ai également lu hier ce petit chapitre et je suis sur le cul. Malheureusement je pense que c'est compliqué un peu partout ! 
Il doit y avoir un changement global dans toutes les branches. 

Sinon pour revenir à CanardPC, j'hésites à reprendre l'abonnement Web car je trouve qu'on ne peut pas discuter autour d'un article directement sur la page du site.
Je trouve vraiment que ce forum est bien trop vieux et mal branlé pour les néophytes.

En plus j'adore la version papier mais bon ça tue des castors.

Sinon un truc assez marrant c'est que j'habite pas loin d'un responsable d'une des des dernières presses dans le nord et il a un héliport sur son terrain (et change de Porsche tous les 6 mois, comme quoi)

----------


## dYnkYn

> Voilà voilà. Vive la France comme j'ai envie de dire.


Est-ce qu'un déménagement du siège social à l'étranger ne permettrait pas d'éviter les 2.25%?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Est-ce qu'un déménagement du siège social à l'étranger ne permettrait pas d'éviter les 2.25%?


Je crois que c'est tout à fait l'esprit du magazine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ornithorix

On peut trouver les chiffres papier de canard pc quelque part? Nombre d'impression par mois? Quel X% de ces impression vont direct chez les abonnés, l'autre Y% va chez les revendeurs de presse. Sur ce deuxieme % chez les revendeurs de presse, quel % arrive à être vendu en moyenne?
Ou alors ces chiffres sont top secret confidentiel défense privé sous le secret médical et juridique avec un NDA et torture  au waterboarding si ils sont divulgués?

----------


## Boyblue

> C'est carrément pas normal que ça coûte moins cher d'envoyer un mag dans ma boite aux lettres que de l'acheminer chez mon libraire.


Je ne sais pas si ça doit vraiment coûter moins cher car les abonnements passent par le système postal qui transporte le courrier en même temps et organise la distribution même quand le magazine n'est pas à livrer. Du coup l'approche est différente vu que même s'il n'y a pas de mag, le courrier doit être acheminé et le facteur fait sa tournée.

Pour les abonnements aux journaux c'est différent car il me semble qu'ils passent par un système hybride poste à certains endroits et colporteurs dans d'autres (qui est fortement subventionné si je ne me trompe pas).

----------


## Laya

J'ai aussi été assez étonné. En faite vous n'avez aucun poids sur le % qu'ils demandent ? Parce que ça me paraît assez étonnant que vous soyez à la merci d'augmentation sans pouvoir faire grand chose. 
Pour ce qui est de l'adaptation c'est un sujet délicat l'adaptation c'est pas forcément une amélioration de la qualité . L'adaptation ça peut être faire de la TV réalité à la place de documentaire.

Je ne sais pas à quel point fonctionne cpc mais je ne suis pas convaincu que cela dépendent en première ligne seulement de la qualité.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

La situation est ubuesque, et pour ma part, j'ai peur qu'on se redirige vers une solution "abonnement de soutien". Peut-on vivre éternellement avec ce genre de solutions? Ne faut-il plutot pas changer complètement le modèle économique? Est-ce qu'un abonnement numérique a 40 boules n'est-il pas beaucoup plus rentable que l'équivalent papier qui coute le double (mais avec des frais délirants pour vous) ?

----------


## Laya

Le site canard pc n'a pas une visibilité de fou. Du coup ça limiterait potentiellement les abonnements. De plus ça revient à se mettre dans un format proche de Gamekult et une partie des lecteurs de cpc doivent être particulièrement attachés au papier. Ça fait bcp de choses risqué en soit.

----------


## Phibrizo

Pourquoi pas un abonnement premium numérique ? Plus cher mais avec des goodies numériques tous les mois (clés steam / gog, etc) ?

----------


## La Marmotta

Et on va faire comment pour faire les mots-croisés de Maîtresse Paule Cul si le magazine papier disparait ? J'ai essayé sur la version numérique, ça m'a rayé l'écran. Merci hein.

----------


## MeL

Ca a déjà été dit je crois mais la présence en kiosque assure (je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure) une certaine visibilité pour vendre :
- à des nouveaux clients
- des clients occasionnels
Si abonnement only, comment recruter pour compenser la part de canards qui ne renouvellent pas leur abo ?
La pub je pense qu'on oublie (coût/efficacité). Reste de transformer ses abonnés en parrains mais ce n'est pas évident.

Par contre, si Presstalis assure 70% de la distrib en France, il y a moyen de passer par la concurrence ? Ont-ils un maillage national ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

On a de nombreuses questions, j'espère qu'il y aura un article clair dans le prochain numéro, se limiter à l'édito n'ira pas assez loin.

Je ne crois pas tellement à la demande d'aide en augmentant la durée possible des abonnements, si Presstalis coule ou s'ils décident de garder cette marge définitivement, je ne vois pas comment ça aiderait CPC concrètement.

----------


## Praetor

Hormis augmenter le prix de vente en kiosque pour couvrir la taxe Presstalis, je ne vois pas de solution perenne  ::unsure::

----------


## Boyblue

> Par contre, si Presstalis assure 70% de la distrib en France, il y a moyen de passer par la concurrence ? Ont-ils un maillage national ?


C'est le cas depuis cette année pour cpc qui est maintenant distribué par le concurrent de Presstalis. Le problème c'est que le plan c'est de faire payer tout le monde car une partie du réseau est mutualisé si j'ai bien compris et que Pressatlis est trop gros pour couler (70% de la distribution au numéro) quitte à faire tomber les acteurs moins puissants.

Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça mais MLP semble refuser de ponctionner la taxe de 2.25% sur ses clients pour la reverser à Presstalis et apparemment ils n'y sont pour le moment pas contraint. Par contre un article sur un site dédié à la presse indiquait il y a quelques jours que l'état devait "prêter" de quoi rembourser les 25% de décembre histoire de mieux faire passer la taxe.

----------


## KaiN34

Personnellement passer à une version numérique "only" pour moi ça serait non.

Habitant en Belgique depuis plusieurs années j'achetais Canard PC dans les différents points de vente du pays en essayant de ne pas en rater un (ce qui n'était pas évident).

Le crowdfunding a été l'occasion de soutenir le magazine et ses rédacteurs ainsi que d'être sûr de ne rater aucun numéros du dernier magazine papier que je lis encore (j'ai longtemps cru que l'abonnement n'était réservé qu'à la France métropolitaine).

Je ne me suis même pas rendu compte de la dernière augmentation récente et je serai prêt à accepter une nouvelle augmentation si ça permettait au magazine ainsi qu'à ses employés de vivre de leur travail (bon à plus de 10€ le numéro ça sera pas possible par contre  ::P: ).

----------


## Boyblue

> Je ne me suis même pas rendu compte de la dernière augmentation récente et je serai prêt à accepter une nouvelle augmentation si ça permettait au magazine ainsi qu'à ses employés de vivre de leur travail (bon à plus de 10€ le numéro ça sera pas possible par contre ).


Je ne crois pas qu'augmenter encore le prix de plus de quelques centimes soit une bonne idée car ça limitera l'attractivité du magazine. Les lecteurs assidus accepteront peut-être mais ça freinera fortement les ventes auprès des autres catégories. 

Un appel aux abonnements plein pot semble plus adapté. Personnellement, je n'ai pas de gros moyens mais je suis prêt à m'abonner sans avantage de prix. J'achète tous les cpc en kiosque alors autant donner l'argent directement si ça aide. Je suis même prêt à abandonner mon rituel d'achat, ça m’évitera de rater ma correspondance le jour de la sortie  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un appel au don c'est bien ; mais sans contreparties (la contrepartie, c'est qu'on a la possibilité d'acheter le mag). Ca me ferait mal de savoir que la moitié du pognon que je file part dans des goodies quand il sera plus utile ailleurs.

----------


## revanwolf

Si vous êtes abonné au site Next Inpact, ils ont sorti deux articles(1 et 2) qui explique bien la situation chez Presstalis et chez conséquences sur CanardPC.

----------


## M.Rick75

Hélas non pour ma part. Ça a l'air intéressant.

----------


## Alab

> Et on va faire comment pour faire les mots-croisés de Maîtresse Paule Cul si le magazine papier disparait ? J'ai essayé sur la version numérique, ça m'a rayé l'écran. Merci hein.


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...e-t%C3%AAte%21 

 :;):

----------


## MathieuC

Je serre les fesses (enfin pas trop) pour que Canard PC survive, couler parce qu'on fait n'importe quoi c'est logique, se faire couler par une autre boite parce que celle-ci refuse de manière arbitraire de payer ses factures c'est déjà beaucoup plus rageant.

Bon à part ça, si Canard PC met en place en abonnement de soutien, j'en suis. J'imagine que ce sera un abonnement plus cher que la simple somme des numéros ? Il faudrait peut être faire comme pour un kickstarter et laisser un montant libre (en plus du montant de l'abonnement) ?

Ça me parait indiscret mais je serais curieux de voir les comptes de CanardPC (pas besoin des détails, prenez le modèle de l'autre 'Canard', le Canard Enchaîné), juste pour avoir une idée de la situation.

----------


## canardgrincheux

je viens de lire l'article, il est un peu triste d'apprendre ce genre de nouvelles mais vu dans le monde que nous vivons actuellement , il était clair que cette situation devait arrivée.. ce qui me fait un peu rire ce sont  des sites comme next-impact qui pour lire un article sur la situation de la presse indépendante , fait payé ces lecteurs ... tout est devenu argent et si tout le monde ne tournait pas le dos a tout le monde ça serait mieux.

et se passer de presstalis est ce envisageable ou non ? monter une sas avec divers éditeurs indépendants pour faire pression peut-être ... ou une plateforme d'achat de magazine papier. Il est compliqué pour nous de proposer de réel solution car trop peu de lecteur ne doivent connaître tous les problèmes associés à la presse...

----------


## revanwolf

> Si vous êtes abonné au site Next Inpact, ils ont sorti deux articles(1 et 2) qui explique bien la situation chez Presstalis et chez conséquences sur CanardPC.



Voila un 3eme article sur la situation de Canard PC.




> et se passer de presstalis est ce envisageable ou non ? monter une sas avec divers éditeurs indépendants pour faire pression peut-être ... ou une plateforme d'achat de magazine papier. Il est compliqué pour nous de proposer de réel solution car trop peu de lecteur ne doivent connaître tous les problèmes associés à la presse...


Même avec MLP ils utilise l'infrastructure de Presstalis pour les envois, et vu ce que dit la présidente de Presstalis elle veut faire couler MLP pour pouvoir faire un gros monopole(source).

----------


## azruqh

> ce qui me fait un peu rire ce sont  des sites comme next-impact qui pour lire un article sur la situation de la presse indépendante , fait payé ces lecteurs ...


C'est clair, c'est teeeellement plus fiable quand un site se rémunère sur la pub...

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est clair, c'est teeeellement plus fiable quand un site se rémunère sur la pub...


Je pense que canardgrincheux faisait plus particulièrement référence aux trois articles sur l'affaire Presstalis, qui au vue de l'entourloupe qui se trame et la nécessité de faire circuler l'information, auraient pu être consultable par tous...

----------


## canardgrincheux

Je n'ai peut-être pas été clair , mais ce n'est pas le fait que ce site fasse payer un abonnement qui me dérange mais ,le principe de publier une information qui concerne  les indépendants et au lieu de le faire partager au plus grand nombre pour soutenir ce principe fait payer , car au fond du compte chacun prêche pour sa paroisse... tout en appelant le clic avec "canardpc" alors que ça ne concerne pas forcément que ce dernier.

----------


## Mark Havel

> je viens de lire l'article, il est un peu triste d'apprendre ce genre de nouvelles mais vu dans le monde que nous vivons actuellement , il était clair que cette situation devait arrivée.. ce qui me fait un peu rire ce sont  des sites comme next-impact qui pour lire un article sur la situation de la presse indépendante , fait payé ces lecteurs ... tout est devenu argent et si tout le monde ne tournait pas le dos a tout le monde ça serait mieux.
> 
> et se passer de presstalis est ce envisageable ou non ? monter une sas avec divers éditeurs indépendants pour faire pression peut-être ... ou une plateforme d'achat de magazine papier. Il est compliqué pour nous de proposer de réel solution car trop peu de lecteur ne doivent connaître tous les problèmes associés à la presse...


La démarche de NextInpact me semble au contraire tout ce qu'il y a de plus sain : réduire la dépendance à la publicité, et au passage, se débarrasser de toutes les détestables pratiques qu'elle implique souvent (publi-redactionnel, publicités nombreuses et invasives, suivi et espionnage des visiteurs à des fins commerciales,...), en faisant payer l'accès au site. Car, cela va peut-être surprendre, mais un humain moyen ne vit pas que d'amour et d'eau fraîche, même s'il écrit pour un site web, et, par conséquent, informer a un coût, qu'il faut bien récupérer quelque part. Je préfère être leur client que le produit qu'ils vendent à des annonceurs moi.

Quant à ne plus utiliser les services de Presstalis, c'est déjà le cas puisque depuis le début de l'année, CPC utilise les MLP. Mais ce n'est pas pour ça que le problème disparait, pour tout un tas de raisons que tu connaîtrais si tu t'abonnes à NextInpact ou attends un peu que l'article tombe en libre accès  ::): .

----------


## Charal

J'imagine que la pillule est dure à avaler pour l'équipe CPC, après tous les efforts et sacrifices fait depuis des années.
Fidèle lecteur et abonné papier depuis 2011, je ne sais plus trop ce qu'il  faut faire à mon petit niveau pour soutenir CPC au mieux, le problème avec Presstalis semblant complexe.

Mon abonnement actuel arrivant à échance à la fin du mois, je suis parti sur un renouvellement 1 an CPC, mais web uniquement cette fois, plus un abonnement 1 an CPC HW. Je tape dans tous les coins du coup  ::P: 

J'attends avec impatience des nouvelles de la rédactions en mars sur leur plan de bataille, en espérant qu'ils puissent envoyer un beau DTC à Presstalis au bout du compte.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'imagine que la pillule est dure à avaler pour l'équipe CPC, après tous les efforts et sacrifices fait depuis des années.
> Fidèle lecteur et abonné papier depuis 2011, je ne sais plus trop ce qu'il  faut faire à mon petit niveau pour soutenir CPC au mieux, le problème avec Presstalis semblant complexe.
> 
> Mon abonnement actuel arrivant à échance à la fin du mois, je suis parti sur un renouvellement 1 an CPC, mais web uniquement cette fois, plus un abonnement 1 an CPC HW. Je tape dans tous les coins du coup 
> 
> J'attends avec impatience des nouvelles de la rédactions en mars sur leur plan de bataille, en espérant qu'ils puissent envoyer un beau DTC à Presstalis au bout du compte.


Pareil, je me suis résigné à ne prendre que l'abo web, car je me suis rendu compte que je ne lisais plus le magazine papier, vu que je suis gamin de 8 ans, incapable de se contrôler lorsque les articles sont dispos sur le web...

----------


## Charal

Moi je préfère le papier, n'allant plus que rarement sur le site. Va falloir m'y remettre  :^_^: 
J'ai aussi j'avoue un gros problème de place pour continuer avec la version papier.

----------


## azruqh

> Je pense que canardgrincheux faisait plus particulièrement référence aux trois articles sur l'affaire Presstalis, qui au vue de l'entourloupe qui se trame et la nécessité de faire circuler l'information, auraient pu être consultable par tous...





> Je n'ai peut-être pas été clair , mais ce n'est pas le fait que ce site fasse payer un abonnement qui me dérange mais ,le principe de publier une information qui concerne  les indépendants et au lieu de le faire partager au plus grand nombre pour soutenir ce principe fait payer , car au fond du compte chacun prêche pour sa paroisse... tout en appelant le clic avec "canardpc" alors que ça ne concerne pas forcément que ce dernier.


Ok, je comprends. Je n'ai pas d'avis, du coup, mais je comprends.

----------


## Tchess

Sauf que ce sont leurs articles de fonds qui justifient l'abonnement à ce site qui se bat en permanence pour l'indépendance, la transparence (c'est d'ailleurs à eux que l'on doit la superbe initiative qu'est La Presse Libre : https://beta.lapresselibre.fr/) et le respect de la vie privée de leurs lecteurs et des citoyens
S'ils devaient les rendre gratuit dès qu'ils concernent des sujets d'utilité publique, ils devraient rendre gratuit la plupart de leurs articles... et mettre la clé sous la porte dans la foulée.
Sans compter que les articles de Next Inpact deviennent accessibles à tout le monde au bout d'un mois.

----------


## Borh

L'important, c'est le fond, pas la forme. Perso, je m'en fous du papier, et je ne comprends pas que certains y attachent autant d'importance.
Vue la situation, je pense qu'il faut faire le deuil de la distribution en kiosque, et se concentrer sur le site web, et peut-être mettre en place une distribution exclusivement par correspondance pour la version papier. Je suis certain que Canard PC va survivre, car les lecteurs sont là. 

Personnellement, j'ai participé au kickstarter. Et je suis prêt à aider CanardPC à survivre à condition que ce qui est proposé me parait viable. Si le but est juste d'aider à ce que le modèle actuel soit maintenu, là ce sera sans moi par contre.

----------


## vf1000f24

Moi, je suis acheteur au n° en kiosque parce qu'il faut bien que mon copain et voisin kiosquier mange lui aussi... Mais bon, je suis abonné à trois revues papier (deux françaises et une anglaise) et une américaine en version numérique (parce qu'elle n'arrivait pas ou alors avec 2 semaines de retard) et passer à un abonnement numérique ne m'enchanterais pas plus que ça...

----------


## M.Rick75

> L'important, c'est le fond, pas la forme.(...)


Hum... Peut-être pour toi.

Je m'autoquote du topic des news (ou une discussion similaire suivait suite à l'itw de  Michèle Benbuman et les tweets d'Ivan Gaudé):




> (...) Si j'ai réagi un peu rapidement c'est que cette question du tout numérique me dérange. Je suis un vieux dinosaure et je n'aime pas du tout lire sur internet. Ça n'a pas le même effet sur moi que la lecture sur un support (papier, j'ai pas essayé les liseuses encore). Sur internet, une info pousse une autre et je mets tout ça dans un genre de grande bouillie mentale.
> Pour Canard PC et sa nouvelle version en ligne, je lis les articles en diagonale, pour voir la note et lire le pavé des jeux qui m'intéressent, mais je le fais vraiment pas avec attention.


On m'a offert un abonnement à "Les Jours" en décembre. Résultat, je suis allé me faire une sélection d'articles à lire que j'ai mis de côté... et je n'y suis jamais revenu (alors que je sais que la personne qui m'a offert l'abo voulait que je découvre ce site de reportage, elle m'en avait parlé avant, etc... et je sais que ça lui ferait plaisir qu'on en parle. De plus, les sujets des articles m'intéressaient, et très probablement que la manière au long cours, feuilletonesque me plairait aussi).

Bref, tant mieux pour toi si tu te fous du papier. Ce n'est pas mon cas.

----------


## azruqh

> L'important, c'est le fond, pas la forme. Perso, je m'en fous du papier, et je ne comprends pas que certains y attachent autant d'importance.


En vrac :

Pas envie de lire sur écran (papier plus reposant pour les yeux, papier transportable au lit, dans la cuisine au petit déjeuner, aux toilettes, etc.) ; attachement affectif au papier (odeur, toucher, bruit des pages qu'on tourne, etc.) ; attachement à l'objet, aux livres, aux magazines, etc. ; plaisir d'attendre la date de sortie de mon magazine, plaisir de sortir de chez moi le jour J, plaisir d'acheter mon magazine en kiosque, de discuter avec le vendeur et/ou les clients, etc.

Je comprends que tu préfères l'écran. Je comprends moins bien que tu ne comprennes pas qu'on puisses ne pas voir les choses comme toi tu les vois.

----------


## Snowki

> L'important, c'est le fond, pas la forme. Perso, je m'en fous du papier, et je ne comprends pas que certains y attachent autant d'importance.


 C'est aussi une différence neurologique. La lecture sur écran et celle sur papier n'implique pas la même attention.

La lecture papier nous demande de faire l'usage de l'attention profonde (qui est relaxante pour notre cerveau), cette dernière n'apparait pas quand on lit sur un écran.

D’ailleurs la mémoire est plus volatile avec l'écran, au contraire d'un écrit papier.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> L'important, c'est le fond, pas la forme. Perso, je m'en fous du papier, et je ne comprends pas que certains y attachent autant d'importance.


Perso je ne lis jamais CPC sur le web (pourtant j'ai accès au site vu que je suis abonné papier).

Je tiens à garder la revue papier : j'aime la lire tranquille dans mon canapé, ou avant de dormir, ou quand je la trimballe quelque part parce que je sais que je vais avoir un temps mort à meubler.
J'aime aussi la feuilleter, m'arrêter sur un article parce qu'une image ou une note ou un titre m'a attiré l'oeil... Je la lis comme ça, au gré des 15 jours (en général j'ai tout lu en 12 jours environ).

Je n'ai pas de tablettes ni de smartphone, et ça ne m'intéresse pas de lire sur des écrans. Je préfère le papier, et c'est pareil pour les revues.

Contrairement à ce que tu dis, pour moi la forme est importante aussi (et sert le fond). C'est d'ailleurs vrai dans n'importe quel domaine.

Bref, pour moi CPC sera mort uniquement s'ils abandonnent le papier. Sinon, il faut les soutenir à mon avis (et au passage je ne pense pas que le papier disparaitra un jour ; loin de là même, puisqu'il est fait, lui, sur des matières recyclables... Pas les écrans  ::):  ).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est aussi une différence neurologique. La lecture sur écran et celle sur papier n'implique pas la même attention.
> 
> La lecture papier nous demande de faire l'usage de l'attention profonde (qui est relaxante pour notre cerveau), cette dernière n'apparait pas quand on lit sur un écran.
> 
> D’ailleurs la mémoire est plus volatile avec l'écran, au contraire d'un écrit papier.


On doit être la dernière génération où c'est vrai je pense  ::):  je ne suis pas sûr que la jeunesse actuelle patisse de ce manque de concentration en lisant des infos sur un écran.

----------


## MisterJ

> L'important, c'est le fond, pas la forme. Perso, je m'en fous du papier, et je ne comprends pas que certains y attachent autant d'importance.
> Vue la situation, je pense qu'il faut faire le deuil de la distribution en kiosque, et se concentrer sur le site web, et peut-être mettre en place une distribution exclusivement par correspondance pour la version papier. Je suis certain que Canard PC va survivre, car les lecteurs sont là. 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai participé au kickstarter. Et je suis prêt à aider CanardPC à survivre à condition que ce qui est proposé me parait viable. Si le but est juste d'aider à ce que le modèle actuel soit maintenu, là ce sera sans moi par contre.


Cette violence dans tes propos.... :WTF: 
A mon avis, avec un discours pareil, on peu se demander ce que tu fais ici...
Égoïste, avec un avis tranché, qui pense que tout lui est dû parce qu'il a payé...

Ça vend pas du rêve. Et je suis poli.

Moi aussi, je préfère le papier. Mais je peux comprendre que quelqu'un puisse préférer le tout numérique par contre. Sauf qu'à plus de 40 piges:
D'une, j'ai été habitué depuis tout petit à lire sur support papier.
De deux, passant plus de la moiter de mon temps pro sur écran (en plus de mon temps de jeu chez moi), c'est pas plus mal d'en décrocher pour se reposer les yeux.
De trois, j'suis un vieux con.

Cordialement.

----------


## Sylla

Faire le deuil des kiosques ça pose le problème de la visibilité pour pas mal de journaux et ça risque d'éliminer les achats occasionnels: s'il m'arrive d'acheter certains journaux, c'est parce que je passe devant dans le kiosque. Plus de kiosque = plus d'achat ponctuel, en tout cas pour moi, parce qu'à force de ne plus voir les journaux, ils vont me sortir de la tête et je ne penserai pas à les commander. Pour tous les "petits" magazines et journaux indépendant, je ne pense pas que le tout démat' soit LA solution, au-delà de l'aspect j'aime/j'aime pas le papier (et aussi parce que moi, j'aime le papier, pour les trois même raisons que mon voisin du dessus)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Cette violence dans tes propos....
> A mon avis, avec un discours pareil, on peu se demander ce que tu fais ici...
> Égoïste, avec un avis tranché, qui pense que tout lui est dû parce qu'il a payé...
> 
> Ça vend pas du rêve. Et je suis poli.
> 
> Moi aussi, je préfère le papier. Mais je peux comprendre que quelqu'un puisse préférer le tout numérique par contre. Sauf qu'à plus de 40 piges:
> D'une, j'ai été habitué depuis tout petit à lire sur support papier.
> De deux, passant plus de la moiter de mon temps pro sur écran (en plus de mon temps de jeu chez moi), c'est pas plus mal d'en décrocher pour se reposer les yeux.
> ...


Le post que tu as quote n'a rien de violent ou d'égoïste.
Perso, je me retrouve dans son affirmation : "je veux aider CPC mais je suis pas prêt à faire du bénévolat ou à mettre de l'argent dans un projet mort-né". Sans présager de ce que peut préparer le magazine, s'ils demandent de l'argent sans trop savoir quoi en faire, je ne me jetterais pas sur mon porte-monnaie.

Par contre, je préfère le magazine papier en kiosque, à la version web ou à l'abonnement, quitte à payer un poil plus cher. Sans aller jusqu'à supporter un business model sans avenir, s'il s'avérait que le magazine papier ne peut plus être rentable.

----------


## MisterJ

C'est égoïste dans le sens ou il s'en fou du format papier (ok, ça je veux bien) et qu'il ne comprend pas qu'on puisse y être attaché.
Faudrait pouvoir se projeter pour envisager de comprendre le pourquoi du comment sur quelque chose dont on a rien à carrer...
La dans son post, il dit qu'il vaut mieux faire le deuil de la distrib en kiosque. Carrément. 

Moi par exemple, je peux pas blairer Christophe Mae. Bon, ben c'est pas pour ça que je comprend pas qu'il ai des fans plein partout qui écoutent ses chansons.

Du coup, je me retrouve avec un a priori négatif sur le reste de son post.

----------


## MeL

> Sans présager de ce que peut préparer le magazine, s'ils demandent de l'argent sans trop savoir quoi en faire, je ne me jetterais pas sur mon porte-monnaie.


Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le style de la maison...

Moi aussi, comme certains ici, vieux con de 43 ans, attaché à la version papier. Je bosse toute la journée sur écran, le soir je surfe et je joue sur PC alors pour la lecture de CPC, je préfère le repos de mes yeux viellissants sur du papier.

----------


## azruqh

> Perso, je me retrouve dans son affirmation : "je veux aider CPC mais je suis pas prêt à faire du bénévolat ou à mettre de l'argent dans un projet mort-né". Sans présager de ce que peut préparer le magazine, s'ils demandent de l'argent sans trop savoir quoi en faire, je ne me jetterais pas sur mon porte-monnaie.





> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le style de la maison...


Oui, là, franchement, faudrait voir à se calmer un peu. Ivan n'a encore rien annoncé et je ne crois pas qu'il ait jamais appelé aux dons sans une raison valable et un juste retour sur investissement (je pense au site). Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas sûr que l'appel au bénévolat ou aux dons sans aucune lisibilité sur l'avenir soit le meilleur moyen de sauver notre magazine. Ce dont je suis sûr, en revanche, c'est que la question ne s'est même pas posée dans l'esprit de ceux qui le font vivre, quinzaine après quinzaine depuis bientôt quinze ans.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui, là, franchement, faudrait voir à se calmer un peu. Ivan n'a encore rien annoncé et je ne crois pas qu'il ait jamais appelé aux dons sans une raison valable et un juste retour sur investissement (je pense au site). Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas sûr que l'appel au bénévolat ou aux dons sans aucune lisibilité sur l'avenir soit le meilleur moyen de sauver notre magazine. Ce dont je suis sûr, en revanche, c'est que la question ne s'est même pas posée dans l'esprit de ceux qui le font vivre, quinzaine après quinzaine depuis bientôt quinze ans.


Je faisais référence aux propositions lues sur ce forum, pas au potentiel plan quinquennal de CPC, sur lequel, à ma connaissance personne n'a la moindre info.

----------


## AgentDerf

Non mais je crois que CPC ils sont conscient de leur public, on est principalement des vieux cons entre 30 et 45 balais avec des gamins. On se reconnait tous dans les 3 points cité plus haut par MisterJ concernant la lecture papier.
Je pense pas qu'ils se disent "on va se couper de 80% de notre public habituel et on va cibler le public jeune qui est tout numérique! Banco!"

Alors que justement le public jeune, ok il est full numérique, mais il est aussi full gratuit, et je le vois mal payer pour avoir de l'info JV qu'il peut avoir gratuit ailleurs (je fais abstraction volontairement de tout considération éditoriale).

Donc avant de faire des plans sur la comète, je pense qu'on va attendre gentiment le 1 mars l'annonce officiel (C'est bien le 1ier mars?).

----------


## Praetor

> Alors que justement le public jeune, ok il est full numérique, mais il est aussi full gratuit,


En fait non. Il semblerait que les Millenials sont plus disposés à payer des abonnements pour du contenu en ligne (Netflix, Spotify, mais aussi New York Times, etc.) que leurs aînés. Le full gratuit c'est plus un truc de vieux en fait, je suppose que ça vient de la télé qui est aussi gratuite.

----------


## Jaycie

> En fait non. Il semblerait que les Millenials sont plus disposés à payer des abonnements pour du contenu en ligne (Netflix, Spotify, mais aussi New York Times, etc.) que leurs aînés. Le full gratuit c'est plus un truc de vieux en fait, je suppose que ça vient de la télé qui est aussi gratuite.


C'est surtout que le vieux con il a vu les premiers sites entièrement payé par la pub, sans les options d'abonnements (ou alors qui amenaient pas grand chose)  ::P:  

Et qu'il a connu la grande époque de p2p avec la mule et autres joyeusetées  ::P: 

Après j'ai plus de 30 ans mais je suis pas plus attaché que ça au papier. Même plus pour les livres, vu que les liseuses amènent un gain de place super important.

----------


## AgentDerf

La TV est pas gratuite, on paye la redevance (moi ca me dérange pas de payer, vu la qualité de la radio public, France Inter, FIP et compagnie. Et la TV France 4, 5 et public senat produisent de bonnes émissions).

Après oui j'ai dit 80% des vieux cons lecteur de CPC préfère le papier (source au doigt mouillé), ce qui veut dire 20% son plus numérique, donc cela t'inclus toi Jaycie.

----------


## Praetor

> La TV est pas gratuite, on paye la redevance


Ah parce que tu as internet sans payer d'abonnement auprès d'un FAI? Internet n'est pas non plus gratuit si tu vas par là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et qu'il a connu la grande époque de p2p avec la mule et autres joyeusetées


Napster sale jeune  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

> Ah parce que tu as internet sans payer d'abonnement auprès d'un FAI? Internet n'est pas non plus gratuit si tu vas par là.


La grosse différence est que la redevance est obligatoire que tu consommes ou non les services en question.

----------


## Praetor

> La grosse différence est que la redevance est obligatoire que tu consommes ou non les services en question.


C'est hors propos puisque je comparais la consommation de télévision à la consommation d'internet. Le prérequis est qu'il y a consommation.

Bref, au lieu de dériver vers un débat sur la redevance, recentrons vers mon propos initial: Les sites web à abonnement sont de plus en plus viables car les jeunes sont prêts à payer pour du contenu. C'est encore difficile, peu y arrivent, mais ça va dans le bon sens.

----------


## madgic

Je vais donner mon avis de petit jeune.

Moi j'aime bien lire sur mes magazines sur papier (science et vie/guerre et histoire), je n'ai jamais utiliser leur version web. Bon peut être parce que aussi c'est un pdf des magazines donc pas vraiment ergonomique pour le web. Pour Canard PC, j'ai pris la version web dans le kickstarter parce que j'allais partir à l'étranger et pour 1 an (normalement  ::siffle:: ). A voir ce qui propose mais je pense me laisser tenter par la version papier cette fois-ci. Par contre je ne vais pas dans les kiosques ou alors je sais ce que je veux et donc je ne prend pas autre chose, c'est foutu de ce côté là. Et quand on voit que certains font leurs courses sur Internet et tout en ligne, je pense que ça va pas s'arranger.

Autrement j'aime bien kindle sur mon smartphone pour les romans. La différence avec les magazines, c'est que il y a pas de mise en page. Et qu'on ne va pas se mettre à feuilleter un ancien roman alors qu'un magazine oui. Sinon pour les abonnements numériques pour les jeux/films/musiques, j'aime bien les posséder même si c'est du virtuel. C'est pour ça que j'achète tout mes jeux et musiques (en mp3, via amazon ou google). Bon par contre pour les films et séries j'ai netflix, faut pas déconner non plus  ::ninja::  Et parce un film ou une série, je ne les regarde qu'une fois (en très grande majorité) alors que les jeux et musiques je peux les écouter ou y jouer plusieurs fois...

Tout ça pour dire que pour les magazines je préfère le papier même si pour Canard PC le site est, je trouve, bien fait pour la lecture sur écran.

----------


## dYnkYn

Je dois reconnaître que le site de CPC est vachement bien foutu et la lecture agréable... Mais ça vaut pas le journal papier  ::(:

----------


## fletch2099

Et puis le vrai sujet de fond, c'est de lire cpc quand on fait popo! Comment faire popo sans cpc si on le fait depuis tant d'années! Avec une tablette? Soyons sérieux!!
Voilà la question a laquelle le gouvernement devrait répondre!

Plus sérieusement me suis réabonné 2 ans le mois dernier (après augmentation du tarif en plus!)en espérant aider mais j'avoue avoir du mal à passer par la case kickstarter (comme indiqué par Ivan lors du dernier numéro). 
C'est à se taper la tête contre les murs, soit on veux que CPC continue et on raque indirectement POUR Presstalis, ce qui du coup légitime leur comportement. Soit on raque pas et cpc meurt en papier à moyen terme. C'est ça le choix ?
Sachant que, d'après Ivan, le kickstarter serait une solution à court termes vu qu'il ne pense pas que Presstalis puisse se relever, donc ce n'est même pas une solution perenne.

A moins que ce soit pour gagner un peut de temps histoire de ne pas cumuler des augmentations de tarifs et ensuite augmenter le tarif pour compenser... Cela serait bien que l'on nous indique le plan d'action ou si ce n'est que de palier à l'urgence et qu'il n'y en a pas.

----------


## Boyblue

> Plus sérieusement me suis réabonné 2 ans le mois dernier (après augmentation du tarif en plus!)en espérant aider mais j'avoue avoir du mal à passer par la case kickstarter (comme indiqué par Ivan lors du dernier numéro). 
> C'est à se taper la tête contre les murs, soit on veux que CPC continue et on raque indirectement POUR Presstalis, ce qui du coup légitime leur comportement. Soit on raque pas et cpc meurt en papier à moyen terme. C'est ça le choix ?


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que j'ai compris. Les ponctions pour sauver presstalis ne concernent que les ventes au numéro car ils ne peuvent agir que sur l'argent qu'ils collectent au nom des éditeurs. Les abonnements reviennent entièrement à CPC (moins les taxes et les frais d'impression et d'expédition par la poste) car ils sont hors de ce circuit de distribution. 

Si quelqu'un peut préciser ce point ça serait pas mal parce que du coup je me dis que je n'ai peut-être rien compris au problème.

----------


## Frypolar

L’argent de l’abonnement ne va pas à Presstalis. Les numéros sont livrés par la Poste. Le désavantage de l’abonnement est qu’il permet difficilement de toucher de nouveaux lecteurs ou les lecteurs occasionnels.

----------


## ERISS

> L’argent de l’abonnement ne va pas à Presstalis. Les numéros sont livrés par la Poste. Le désavantage de l’abonnement est qu’il permet difficilement de toucher de nouveaux lecteurs ou les lecteurs occasionnels.


Peut-être faire 2 versions de CPC: garder la bimensuelle mais que sur abonnement,
 et vendre en kioske une reliure de ces numéros tous les 2 mois (4n°)??
Peut-être des abonnés les achèteraient en double pour leur collection, pour remplacer leur version à caca sur les bords, trop lues aux wc.

----------


## znokiss

Peu de chances que quelqu'un achète un mag d'info (sur le JV ou autre chose) avec 2 mois de "retard". Une bonne partie de ces gens auront lu les news ou tests sur le net ou le journal d'à côté. 
Enfin je crois.

----------


## Frypolar

> Peut-être faire 2 versions de CPC: garder la bimensuelle mais que sur abonnement,
>  et vendre en kioske une reliure de ces numéros tous les 2 mois (4n°)??
> Peut-être des abonnés les achèteraient en double pour leur collection, pour remplacer leur version à caca sur les bords, trop lues aux wc.


Réponse, justement : https://www.canardpc.com/376/canard-...e-ses-lecteurs

----------


## genie

En attendant le papier numérique couleur pour 2025-2030 il faut des distributeurs de presse automatique comme les photomatons, comme ça pas de tirages inutiles.
Et pouvoir payer les articles à l'unité ça serait pas mal, par exemple un abonnement de 15€ par mois pour 30 articles/dossiers consultables quelque soit le numéro.
Cela permettra aussi d'avoir des statistiques sur ce que aime les lecteurs et d'affiner les futurs articles/dossiers.

----------


## dixelou

> En attendant le papier numérique couleur pour 2025-2030 il faut des distributeurs de presse automatique comme les photomatons, comme ça pas de tirages inutiles.
> Et pouvoir payer les articles à l'unité ça serait pas mal, par exemple un abonnement de 15€ par mois pour 30 articles/dossiers consultables quelque soit le numéro.
> Cela permettra aussi d'avoir des statistiques sur ce que aime les lecteurs et d'affiner les futurs articles/dossiers.


Clair que l''impression sur place serait une bonne solution pour conserver le papier et les kiosques, tout en économisant le transport et les tirages inutiles, mais ça n'a plus l'air de bouger depuis Meganews, sorti en 2013 en Suède et qui n'a pas l'air d'avoir donné signe de vie depuis longtemps.

----------

